# Robert Rollock on the pastor as a soul winner



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 21, 2019)

I desire such a Pastor who is minded to live for the care that he hath to lead many by the hand to Heaven, ere he go away, that he may win many souls to Christ, that he may be the welcomer when he cometh there himself: He is happy. It is the sight of that Heavenly glory, that maketh men to have this foresaid desire.

Robert Rollock, _Certain sermons, upon several texts of Scripture_, eds Henry Charteris and William Arthur (Edinburgh: Andro Hart, 1616), p. 195.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

